# Helix Controls DBS 1000 Proportional Thermostat



## brick (Apr 9, 2007)

looking for one of these but with a european plug. Cant seem to find on google anyone that sells. Does anyone know where i might be able to get, or if they do make one for european wattage?

cheers


----------



## zukomonitor (Nov 11, 2007)

hi there

again its an american thing

whats wrong with what weve got???


----------



## cokacola (Jan 11, 2007)

Currently they don't make a European version, however they are working on a new thermostat which will work anywhere in the world.


----------



## brick (Apr 9, 2007)

zukomonitor said:


> hi there
> 
> again its an american thing
> 
> whats wrong with what weve got???


nothing is wrong with what we have hear, i use microclimates and habistats, but i think it good to see what else is available. And seeing im having to build or buy a brand new big rack, im looking for the right thermostat to power it all for me


----------



## rockkeeper (Apr 5, 2007)

cant they just plug into them two hole plug things , shaving type
or get a conveter


----------



## Robk (Feb 3, 2008)

I think the voltage might be different i think the USA run 115volts so you will have to use a transformer.


----------



## Pastelballpython (Aug 8, 2008)

i am sure you can just buy the pluge adapter thats fits uk plug then plug the am 2 prong in but am not 100% if you no some who is an electrician they will tell you


----------



## mick1 (Feb 24, 2007)

if you are thinking of buying one of the units i would not bother because in the good old usa they use 110 volts so i you tried to use it here in the uk you would blow it up


----------



## mick1 (Feb 24, 2007)

the only way you could use the device is if the device has a switch so that you can change over to 240 volts


----------

